# Spare Glass, SMM and SM25.



## Bruwer Bachfischer (12/2/18)

Good afternoon all.

Just wondering where I'll be able to get spare glass for both of my tanks. My spare on my SM25 broke quite a while ago and the last spare on the SMM went this weekend with the pit stop.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

Check your inbox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (12/2/18)

Thanks bud. I appreciate it.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

Pleasure bud


----------

